# Shrimp picture time (new camera)



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's a few pictures I took with my new camera (Sony Nex-5N)

The little SSS guy in the middle 2 pictures has perfect white and red coloration. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice pics and shrimp!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

EKLiu said:


> Here's a few pictures I took with my new camera (Sony Nex-5N)
> 
> The little SSS guy in the middle 2 pictures has perfect white and red coloration. Hopefully it will last.


Hope so too. Very beautiful shrimps, as always Eric! This camera sure did bring out their sparkle. And wow, is that a BKK? Just gorgeous! :icon_surp


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I love that shot with the BKK.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

impressive!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice shrimp! The white looks good on those pieces.


----------



## frontosa88 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice thick white color. Good job !


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice pictures and shrimp


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

nice shrimp!


----------

